# Turkey's nesting in July?!?



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We were horseback riding last weekend on our property when we noticed a turkey setting in one of the fields. We were right on top of her by the time we saw her, and she took off, and guess what was underneath.....eggs. I couldn't believe it. Do turkey normally sit on eggs in July? I've never seen this before. Normally we see a lot of poults this time of year, but never whole eggs. Do you think they are just left over from the spring and she thinks that they are going to hatch still? I guess I wonder now if they are indeed good eggs, are they going to hatch and the chicks going to make it through winter if they do hatch?

She was just lucky I was on the horse and not on the tractor with the bush hog, or those eggs would have been scrambled. I'll have to keep my eyes open a little more from now on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's certainly possible. If the first nest or two fails, they sometimes will try again. If the nest survives predators and the heat, the young will be fine. They're roosting in trees by the time they're two weeks old, so by winter they'll be fine.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Me and my dad saw a turkey a couple of weeks ago that appeared to be on a nest. We walked right up on her but she didnt go anywhere so we just walked away and left her alone. I went back again tonight and didnt see a nest, but did see a hen and some chicks in clover field near where we saw her. Dont know if it was the same hen or not, but was neat to see.


----------

